# Kürschnerei skillen



## schmiggy (19. September 2007)

Hi zusammen,
habe mich mit 52 entschlossen Lederverarbeitung und Küschnerei als Berufe zu nehmen (zu wechseln...) Habe Küschnerei auf 75 (Wald von Elwynn) und wüsste gerne wie man es am schnellsten so hoch bringt um im Krater von Ungoro zu enthäuten... welchen Skill braucht man da überhaupt?

Gruss


----------



## Pomela (19. September 2007)

http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?seite=pp&am...d=143&sid=3  Kürschnerei-Guide


----------



## schmiggy (20. September 2007)

@ Pomela

Merci, das ist genau das was ich gebraucht habe 

Mein ewiger Dank sei dir hold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (25. Januar 2009)

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/kuerschnern-g...html#skillguide


der is besser geeignet, weil der dir auch noch anzeigt, wo du die mobs legen musst um höher zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Januar 2009)

Seit wann braucht man für das Kürschnern eigentlich eine Anleitung? Wirds "grün" beim kürschnern geht man einfach zu den Mobs die 4/5 Level höher sind und fertig. Will man das z.B. mit L80 von 0 auf 450 bringen braucht man dafür vielleicht 5-6 Stunden.


----------



## JohnnyWurlock (17. März 2009)

Du solltes einfach mal bei google.de schauen....da müßtest du genug finden.
Sonst mit skill 75 weiß ich gerade garnet mehr, ist lange her meiner ist aber auch schon auch 450


----------

